
Small-World Experiment - sturza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small-world_experiment
======
peterburkimsher
Facebook Research estimated 3.5 degrees of separation for users on its
platform back in 2016. I'd be very interested to see any follow-up studies.

[https://research.fb.com/blog/2016/02/three-and-a-half-
degree...](https://research.fb.com/blog/2016/02/three-and-a-half-degrees-of-
separation/)

Personally, I got a score of 2.91 degrees of separation at the time, and at
that point I had 3715 friends. Now I'm at 4037. I only add people who I met in
real life, even if I only met them once at the CouchSurfing meetup or a
similar international group. I try to get back in touch with people when I
travel, so I can be welcomed in every city around the world (and I try hard to
welcome others when they come to wherever I'm based).

------
david_draco
While the average degrees of separation is six, only 0.5% to 10% of network
uses succeed (see Results section).

------
leptoniscool
This is relevant to the spread of pathogens and digital malware, since you may
"shake hands" or have them on your contacts.

